# sea anchor



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

after getting blown around a bit recently i have started to think a sea anchor could be a good idea.
I know nothing about them and in fact haven't even seen one.
Any suggestions on the best one to get and how to use them would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Kerry


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerry here is what a sea anchor looks like, and very useful in a breeze

Mine is a Lalizas [small] 50x55cms and suits boats to 15', mine cost about $20 at Whitworths and any chandler will have them


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you use it in conjunction with an anchor trolley on your yak Dodge?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, can't believe i missed you post on it Roberta.

Kerry


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got the same one as Richo and it works great!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eberbachl said:


> Do you use it in conjunction with an anchor trolley on your yak Dodge?


Yes Luke, i just shoot it up to either end required, and also use the same cleat at my hip for both tie offs


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice - I'm thinking I need one of these


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm another one with a similar set up to Richo. Most times I run it up to the stern to slow my drift down, but you may need to run it to the bow at other times. I also have a small float tide to the chute to keep it up high near the surface, some times they sink and can be a problem in shallow water.

They will slow your drift down considerably in most circumstance's, but most of all you can set them up so the yak is pointed in the right direction to be casting with the wind or with the current.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I bought a chute from Ben ("Phoenix" on AKFF) for $50 - bugger all money for the difference it has made - and rigged up the pulleys and ropes myself. It seriously cut my drift rate to about a 1/3... ie in about 10kts wind, I now have about 3 times longer fishing on the drift, before I have to turn around and paddle back across fishy grounds.

Seriously, get one.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the same cheapy as Dodge. Much more valuable than an anchor. Have used it in estuaries and open water.

One small word of warning. I was using the drogue on a fairly short rope when I got rolled off Long Reef some weeks ago. Wonder if the length of the rope was a contributing factor. Since then have let out more rope and not had any problem, even in choppy conditions


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave if it was at the very stern or bow of the yak it should have helped if it was a bit to the side perhaps part of the culprit. Otherwise you should have been bow or stern to the waves.

They were orginally invented to stop yatchs and stinkboats broaching (slewing sideways an rolling) in large seas i used them a lot when rsecuing broken down boats deployed behind the boat in tow to keep them straight and help prevent them from surfing.

Mines made out of a cloth shopping bag a coathanger and a length of tent cord seems to work a treat.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Dave if it was at the very stern or bow of the yak it should have helped if it was a bit to the side perhaps part of the culprit. Otherwise you should have been bow or stern to the waves


The anchor trolley was as far back as it goes, so it was as close to the stern as possible. However the wave caught me side on. I think if the rope had been longer the yak could have slipped sideways a bit more instead of rolling


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Wonder if the length of the rope was a contributing factor. Since then have let out more rope and not had any problem, even in choppy conditions


Dave
The rule of thumb is always to have the anchor and boat in the same situation in relation to the sea, ie: boat and anchor on a wave crest at the same time, or both in the wave trough.

As you would know the trough sucks back, whereas the crest is pushing forward, so when configured differently it can have an effect on the constant drag on the sea anchor.


----------

